
Show HN: WoofJS, a programming language I built for my students based on Scratch - stevekrouse
http://woofjs.com?
======
stevekrouse
Hi HN, developer of Woof here! I've been working on this for the last few
months and really eager for feedback. If any of you have students or children
who use scratch, I'd love to hear if you get a chance to try it out with them.

